# Have I got GERD, new member, Hi Everyone.



## 22079 (Jan 30, 2007)

Can anyone help me, I am depressed with tummy ache, it moves up to my gullet, pains in my chest and breastbone goes through to my back, and throat is aching, slight burning sensation but only slight, whats wrong with me, I am going out of my mind. PLEASE SOMEONE ANSWER MY POST, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, winseyspider...Those symptoms fit a lot of conditions (acid reflux or GERD, anxiety, etc.), so I'm afraid I'm not much help here. Have you had this long? Have you asked a doctor? I think you should ask one if you haven't, just to help you figure out what it is. That's the only way to get some peace of mind and some answers. It's hard not knowing, isn't it?


----------



## 22079 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Madge for the reply.


----------



## 22079 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi MadgeI had a bad episode of this about 7 years agohad the camera down the throat, mind you i did have to wait 7 months & it went away all by itself and showed nothing up, I have had it on occassions, but its blown up again, mind you I am a very nervous person, perhaps it is anxiety.ThanxWinseyspider.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I have IBS, reflux, and anxiety. I can relate!


----------

